# Denkall Winstrol



## dropteeth (Dec 3, 2003)

anyone have any experiance with this injectable 50mg 20ml?


----------



## dropteeth (Dec 4, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 4, 2003)

I've always been satisfied with denkall products.  All exept T400 that is.  Winny was good but clogged the smaller gauge pins.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)

I personally have been soured on almost all mexican vet products but denkall is descent. In fact the 400 is the one product I really saw results from. It is hardcore. For the winny I bet you are gonna need a big pin to draw and prick with. It does tens to get jammed and that can be very upsetting when you are trying to inject. HeyBO, what didn't you like about the 400?


----------



## dropteeth (Dec 4, 2003)

what about adding B12 with the whinny to help prevent the whinny from getting jammed in the pin. I heard of peopleing doing this..what do you think???


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2003)

Adding oil to water? Dont see that helping keep crystals from clustering since oil and water are a poor mix inside a pin, I know from HCG use.


----------



## dropteeth (Dec 4, 2003)

thats what i thought...my supplier recommended this..since he did all the time with results..:S  i guess theres nothing else i can do to help ?


----------



## gr81 (Dec 4, 2003)

don't mix water and oil man, not a good plan. You can add a certain bacteria free water to the winny,  although it isn't necessarily going to make the crystals which are causing the jamming smaller. That is just what you get from certain products, some don't jam at all.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> HeyBO, what didn't you like about the 400?



Unless they have seriously improved it, the alcohol content was outta conrol.  Also, IMHO poor blend of esters.  Might as well of made it all cyp or enanthate.  But yes, it did work.

BTW, I didn't have any trouble with the winny cloggin' the 23g.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

I saw a picture of a guys arm that exploded in red and purple after a tricep shot with that stuff. I dont doubt it, 400mg cyp and 500mg enan have nearly disabled me without cutting it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 5, 2003)

lol.  That must have been my arm Mudge.  I found out the hard way with a delt shot.  Could barely lift my arm for a friggin week.


----------



## dropteeth (Dec 5, 2003)

what could happen if i mixed b12 and whinny?...you guys say its a bad idea and i trust your opinions..but what physically happens thats so bad..since all the other gear users in my area do it and swear by it...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2003)

Nothing bad will happen bro, I am just saying, inside the pin they will not mix. Get a 1/2cc air bubble in that pin and slosh it back and forth and nothing will happen.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Unless they have seriously improved it, the alcohol content was outta conrol.  Also, IMHO poor blend of esters.  Might as well of made it all cyp or enanthate.  But yes, it did work.




I agree it was a silly mixture and the reason I quit running it is b/c I was too hurt after injects. I couldn't even train. The alcohol content is definately the same, way too high. I felt like I was on defn but it is pretty pauinful stuff. too painful!


----------

